# Harrys House Through A 50mm



## darbians (May 11, 2013)

A time capsule in Norfolk?! No real history I am afraid. I think Harry was in the army and that is as much as I know. A small two up two down, in fact the state it was in it may be all down by now  Didn't spend too long here and only used a 50mm, so no wide or external shots I am afraid.

1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



Then a quick look in the stable like building....

13



14



15



Thank you for taking the time to look, I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## sonyes (May 11, 2013)

Lovely pics, and excellent processing mate. Liking that lots


----------



## 3domfighter (May 11, 2013)

Nice work there


----------



## ZerO81 (May 11, 2013)

looks rather nice does that mate!


----------



## perjury saint (May 11, 2013)

*Very bloody nice!!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2013)

Very nice,thanks for sharing.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 12, 2013)

one of my favs this place. nice shots


----------



## Mars Lander (May 12, 2013)

great concept for a report that doing it all on a 50 , its a great close up splore vision specially if theres artefacts left behind . Ace images


----------



## mrtoby (May 12, 2013)

Lovely pics. When were these shot?


----------



## darbians (May 14, 2013)

Thanks to you all for the great comments.


mrtoby said:


> Lovely pics. When were these shot?


Roughly in November last year.


----------



## peterc4 (May 14, 2013)

Well done mate, can't wack a bit of 50ness


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 14, 2013)

always my favourite shots these love them


----------



## manof2worlds (May 23, 2013)

Nice set of pics, some cool processing.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 30, 2013)

Nice clear photos! Good stuff...


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 30, 2013)

Really fab shots there! Great location too. You didn't take your Sigma, thought that was permanently attached to your camera!


----------



## NakedEye (May 30, 2013)

My God......as stated above bloody hell!! What is it with Norfolk and these type of porn houses???? Loved the report, loved the photography. I love Norfolk....now just need to find where it is on the map!! Big cheers for this......


----------



## steve2109 (May 30, 2013)

Cracking stuff there Darbs


----------



## darbians (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for the great comments.


Sshhhh... said:


> Really fab shots there! Great location too. You didn't take your Sigma, thought that was permanently attached to your camera!


 Ha I only got that this year. It comes off a bit more now, I got 35mm recently sharper than my 50 and still has great bokeh too


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 5, 2013)

Not half bad for a 50mm! Well done mate, nice pics.


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jun 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, nice detail shots mate superb work


----------

